# 2012 GT5 Academy launched



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just downloaded GT5 2012 Academy and going to work my way through it. Don't thnk for a minute I'll do amazingly i.e. getting to the bit on TV and TBH don't think I want to but thought it was good to go throught the tasks/races to see how I compare. It also compares or scores to your mates so if anyone is up for it my psn is tmitch45.


----------



## splash (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm giving it a go,got 8 golds so far
Psn tag terajet


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I had a proper go last night go all golds so far but when you look at the global ranking I'd toast. I think my best ranking is 30,000th and worst is 160,000th out of around 620,000 taking part. I'm not sure if its possible that others are cheating or I'm just really bad because there is no way I can improve some of my times to where the leaders are!


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I am definitely not good enough to be the quickest but trying my best to beat a few mates is good fun. Save and watch the replay of the fastest time really helped me to improve. Add me if you like - NorthernAero


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Remember there's a lot of guys out there (maybe not the full 30'000) with full rigs, feedback steering and pedals. Will be hard to get there with analogue sticks lol!

I always remember playing to get all golds in the tests, you'd try about 100 times not shifting your time by tenths/hundreds of seconds, then just one time you'd "fluke" it and beat your PB by 2s or something crazy!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm on it at the moment best ranking is 500th on one event, trying to get my times right down now.

I'm edward101 on psn to if people want to add me. We can all compare our times


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I am on it too. Just a bit of fun for me and managed to gold everything, miles down the rankings though!
My PSN name is the same as my forum name here.
Alex


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Same here really, all golds so far, but way off leading times, not too bad against buddies though:thumb:

Psn = bigkahonies


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm going to get on at the weekend and will add those who have given their psn name so we can compare for a bit of fun!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> I'm going to get on at the weekend and will add those who have given their psn name so we can compare for a bit of fun!


Already added you  Finding it almost impossible to get near the times of the very top people with the Leaf, just cant see how they can be a little bit quicker.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Already added you  Finding it almost impossible to get near the times of the very top people with the Leaf, just cant see how they can be a little bit quicker.


Once you have attempted a task there is an option to view to top ranked players. When you look at this list you see the top times and it gives you the option to download their ghost car to see which lines they take the next time you do the task.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Already added you  Finding it almost impossible to get near the times of the very top people with the Leaf, just cant see how they can be a little bit quicker.


Mate just had a look on GT5 Academy and dam your fast. You are quicker than me on every test! What set-up are you using? Pad or wheel etc? I'll have a go at the weekend to see if I can get nearer to you!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Using a wheel buddy! I find you can get better times by using a wheel over pad, still not easy though, plenty of throttle control in the silvia on the Tokyo one and the s bend one. Hitting the wall now though lol.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I thought you might be using a wheel as our times are miles faster than people I know who are using the pad. I'm using the Logitech GT5 driving force wheel and pedals much easier than the pad! What wheel have you got? Its good to compare times with people you know as it gives you someone real to compete with. Out of interest are you using the auto gears or manual shift. When I played GT5 at first I was on manual and for some reason when I started with the Academy I used auto as it was the default. I'm wondering if manual has any advantage?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm using the GT5 Logitech Wheel too, couldn't justify spending more but it is a nice setup though. Definitely want to use manual as you can hold onto the gears a bit longer or very slightly short shift so your in the power band more. On the large bank test for example in the silvia, 4 -> 5 change just at the red but for 5 -> 6 hold it into the red until 146/147 mph  it may only gain my an extra 1 mph over a run in total but it all helps haha!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> I'm using the GT5 Logitech Wheel too, couldn't justify spending more but it is a nice setup though. Definitely want to use manual as you can hold onto the gears a bit longer or very slightly short shift so your in the power band more. On the large bank test for example in the silvia, 4 -> 5 change just at the red but for 5 -> 6 hold it into the red until 146/147 mph  it may only gain my an extra 1 mph over a run in total but it all helps haha!


Thanks for the tip I'll have a proper go tomorrow or sat. I looked at getting the logitech G27 but its alot more cash but am rally happy with my wheel for now. Do you play any other racing games, dIRT3 or F1 2011?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah the GT wheel is really good for the money, I've got Dirt3 but not F1, it is good fun playing racing games online with mates though. Are there any new decent racing games coming out?? Would love TOCA touring cars or something like to come out like back in the day on the PS1 :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Yeah the GT wheel is really good for the money, I've got Dirt3 but not F1, it is good fun playing racing games online with mates though. Are there any new decent racing games coming out?? Would love TOCA touring cars or something like to come out like back in the day on the PS1 :lol:


I mainly only play racing games with the exception of Call of duty. I currently have GRid, Dirt 2 and 3, F1 2011 and GT5. Until the GT5 Academy I was mainly playing F1 2011 and Dirt3. F1 2011 is worth getting as prices will be lower now. F1 2012 is due out in sept this year which I will also be getting. I love the online play but there are too many idiots on f1 2011 who just want to take people out or people who just quit the game if they cannot win. The next game I'm after is Dirt Showdown out this month which isn't a sim racer but looks good fun especially playing with mates online. There is a demo on the playstation store and it works with the wheel. I really enjoyed games like toca touring cars and the closest to that currently is Grid but my wheel doesn't work well with Grid as it makes the handling very strange. If you are ever playing racing games online I'm always up for a race!

If your really into racing games and sims check out these links below. Team VVV is a guy on youtube who does reviews and previews of racing games on all platforms http://www.youtube.com/user/teamvvv?feature=results_main

Inside sim racing is an american website for racing games and more serious simracing on things like iracing and rFactor. If you look at the like and click on 'Simrigs' you can see people setups at home some of these are totally amazing. http://www.insidesimracing.tv/

They also have a youtube channel http://www.youtube.com/user/simracingtonight

Example extreme rig http://www.insidesimracing.tv/forums/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=5479

Enjoy!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cheers for the links! I will most probably get F1 2012 in September, but we will have to have a few online games on GT5 and Dirt 3. See if we can get a GT5 race going for people on here? Would love a better set up, but I really need to save at the moment, just bought another camera  Not cheap :lol: 

Had ago again on GT Academy, really cant improve my times now, can match them again but just cant physically go any quicker.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Had a quick go last night on GT Achademy focusing on the second group of tests (not the leaf) and there is not a chance of me getting anywhere near the leaders!!! Also you guys from here are pretty dam quick as well (Edward101 and Aero) am gettinng better but can't quite get past you guys. 

Aero are you using pad or wheel?

Edward your idea of a detailing world GT5 online race sounds good I tried to arrange one for F1 2011 and although we had a couple or good race nights there weren't really enough people with the game to have full grids. As GT5 is a more popular game it could be more successful and would need a new thread setting up for it.

I'll have another go tonight.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I may get on later but I doubt I will better my times now - looking forward to the new events out on monday  won't get chance to get on till Wednesday though.

We will have to sort out a thread for some gt5 races, preferably same cars to make it a level field? 2 lap Nurburg races would be good fun... could start off with something slower like the swifts then work our way up to the more exotic stuff...

Need to get my car cleaned next week to, it is filthy, needs a good clay on the boot/rear bumper from all the soot


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really like the idea of an organised and fair GT5 racing. I agree with all having the same car that way it will be close racing. My favorate car to use is the Vauxhall VX220 and Lotus Elise as they handle well, are rear wheel drive and have medium level performance in standard unmodified trim. As for tracks my Favorate is Laguna Seca.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Can always do a variety of tracks... say if we got 6 of us or something and we each choose a favourite track??


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Cheers for adding me guys, I am impressed with your times :thumb:


tmitch45 said:


> Aero are you using pad or wheel?


Pad for me.

I race most Friday and Saturday nights with a few friends who are quick and clean, usually a variety of pp and tracks. If you see me online you are welcome to join the room


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Aero said:


> Cheers for adding me guys, I am impressed with your times :thumb:
> 
> Pad for me.
> 
> I race most Friday and Saturday nights with a few friends who are quick and clean, usually a variety of pp and tracks. If you see me online you are welcome to join the room


Mate those time are even better knowing your using the pad, big respect! I use a logitech Driving force GT wheel. I'll certainly give you a shout as I'm always up for a decent clean race but struggle to find one! Do you play f1 2011 or dirt 3? It would also be good if we could get a DW race going like with the guys doing the BTCC on Forza 4 racing.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Mate those time are even better knowing your using the pad, big respect! I use a logitech Driving force GT wheel. I'll certainly give you a shout as I'm always up for a decent clean race but struggle to find one! Do you play f1 2011 or dirt 3? It would also be good if we could get a DW race going like with the guys doing the BTCC on Forza 4 racing.


I very rarely play F1 2011 haven't done so for a while and I don't own Dirt 3. I'm interested in a DW race depending on when it happens.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Guys, do you think its worth one of us starting a thread for GT5 fair online racing to initially guage interest in some informal races? I'm not very technical so would need assistance with setting this up in terms of setting up the actual races online.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Guys, do you think its worth one of us starting a thread for GT5 fair online racing to initially guage interest in some informal races? I'm not very technical so would need assistance with setting this up in terms of setting up the actual races online.


Definitely think its worth setting up a thread to see how many of us are interested, will be fun having some clean "DW" races. I'm not sure if we can set a room/lobby as only friends can join?? So then we stop randomers coming in and ruining the race barging us all off or something ...


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes I think it's worth while. You can create a private lounge so only your PSN friends can join, it is easy to do but rather than explain it just watch this video





Video is in two parts. 1st part is how to make your own private lounge. 2nd part is how to enter a friends lounge.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Guys, I've started a new thread 'GT5 - detailing world clean online racing' to guage peoples opinion and interest in this. Please feel free to add any comments or chip in with anything I've not mentioned.

Aero, I'll have a look at the vids tomorrow when I have more time to see what I can learn.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just done rounds 3 & 4 quickly this morning, pretty pleased with my times so far - will next have a go on Wednesday and try to get up the leaderboard. I'm about 300th on 4-5 but I doubt that will last for long lol


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think the only way I'd be 300th is I was the 300th person to attempt it:lol:

I'll have a go tonight and see whats what! Lets hope the interest in the GT5 online racing picks up this evening as well would be good if we could get some grids of 10+ clean racers.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

I've had a go tonight at the new rounds, I am struggling with the last test at Monza but otherwise did ok. Beat one of my very competitive mates which made me happy :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I also had a quick go done round 3 and a couple in round 4. I'm determined to get 1st or 2nd in at least on of these event:driver: You guys are fast but I hope the gap is closing.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

I've just started playing this I am useless lol


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

mteam said:


> I've just started playing this I am useless lol


It takes a bit of time and practice. First aim at getting the gold and then really focus on getting your times down. You can load the ghost lap of the leading people (anyone in the top ten) and then learn the best lines from them. I've been shaving anything from 1 to 5 seconds of my time between the first go and best lap. There are a few of us attempting it if you add us as friends you can see how your time stacks up its all just for fun:thumb: Feel free to add me if you like tmitch45


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

just started on academy and added a few of you guys, I'm using a pad and not played GT5 for a while.

thevalve666


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I like the sound of this GT Academy. Don't think I will set the world alight with my times though. Used to struggle in the past with some of the seasonal events. Some folk are just ridiculously good at these things.

Feel free to add me folks. PSN is Grawschbags.

Will dust off the G27 and Wheel Stand Pro when I get home from work - it's been a while since MW3 came out :driver:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> I also had a quick go done round 3 and a couple in round 4. I'm determined to get 1st or 2nd in at least on of these event:driver: You guys are fast but I hope the gap is closing.


I'm sorry mate but you won't be pleased, just improved all my times on round 3 and 4


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

pooma said:


> just started on academy and added a few of you guys, I'm using a pad and not played GT5 for a while.
> 
> thevalve666


Cheers for adding me


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Cheers for adding me


No bother, your times aren't showing on my friends rankings though

Well all golds accomplished in the available stages, now to work on getting my times down and ranking up, a steering wheel may be on the wish list.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> I'm sorry mate but you won't be pleased, just improved all my times on round 3 and 4


I'll have to see what I can do this evening I'm usually on after 10:00 most evenings. You and Aero were fast enough to begin with, nice one.:thumb:

The online racing thread seems to have got the interest of a couple of people. Is it worth trying for an informal race on Friday or Saturday evening? Could select a few tracks and all have the same cars to make it equal and fair? I'll post something on that thread too but as I've never done it I would appreciate it if someone could set up the lobby once we have decoded on cars and tracks.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

pooma said:


> No bother, your times aren't showing on my friends rankings though
> 
> Well all golds accomplished in the available stages, now to work on getting my times down and ranking up, a steering wheel may be on the wish list.


Hmmm little unsure why maybe the system will update itself soon with our times. Definitely worth getting a wheel. The Driving Force GT which I have I can highly recommend 



tmitch45 said:


> I'll have to see what I can do this evening I'm usually on after 10:00 most evenings. You and Aero were fast enough to begin with, nice one.:thumb:
> 
> The online racing thread seems to have got the interest of a couple of people. Is it worth trying for an informal race on Friday or Saturday evening? Could select a few tracks and all have the same cars to make it equal and fair? I'll post something on that thread too but as I've never done it I would appreciate it if someone could set up the lobby once we have decoded on cars and tracks.


Sounds like a plan! Fri/Sat evening should be fine, depending on work. Hopefully something comes together - will be good fun.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Edward101 said:


> Hmmm little unsure why maybe the system will update itself soon with our times. Definitely worth getting a wheel. The Driving Force GT which I have I can highly recommend


Times are there now, must've been because you accepted my friend request while I was on the game, once I quit and went back in your times were there:thumb:

If I go for a wheel I think it'll be the GT, does it really make that much difference as I can't get close to some of your times with the pad.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

pooma said:


> Times are there now, must've been because you accepted my friend request while I was on the game, once I quit and went back in your times were there:thumb:
> 
> If I go for a wheel I think it'll be the GT, does it really make that much difference as I can't get close to some of your times with the pad.


I wouldn't say it makes too much of a difference, I found over a lap I possibly can gain 0.200 sec with the wheel. The advantage is the ability to be much more precise on cornering... hitting the apex's etc and also much more control over the throttle and brake, does take a little getting used to for a start but after a while its brilliant fun.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

I would've thought the gears would've been the biggest difference, I just can't get away with it in manual mode with the gears on the shoulder buttons.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

pooma said:


> If I go for a wheel I think it'll be the GT, does it really make that much difference as I can't get close to some of your times with the pad.


Personally I wouldn't be without my wheel now. I think it makes for a completely new experience and engrosses you in the action.

Like was said before, it allows a bit more precision with steering and throttle control.

I would definitely get one if you like racing games. You need to think about where you'll stand it, and store it when not in use.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Guys, I've started a new thread 'GT5 - detailing world clean online racing' to guage peoples opinion and interest in this. Please feel free to add any comments or chip in with anything I've not mentioned.
> 
> Aero, I'll have a look at the vids tomorrow when I have more time to see what I can learn.


Thanks for the friend request mate. Look forward to some good racing.

Just had 5 updates to do on GT5 didn't realise I'd been away for so long!!!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

The wheel stand pro I can highly recommend for having the wheel and pedals on. It can be folded down to.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> The wheel stand pro I can highly recommend for having the wheel and pedals on. It can be folded down to.


Another vote for the wheel stand pro here. Its an expensive option, but its better than others I have used/seen.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Grawschbags said:


> Another vote for the wheel stand pro here. Its an expensive option, but its better than others I have used/seen.


It is definitely worth investing in. Have I got your psn mate?? I'm edward101 on psn to.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> It is definitely worth investing in. Have I got your psn mate?? I'm edward101 on psn to.


My PSN is Grawschbags mate.

I'm in the process of downloading the GT Academy. Will add you when its finished.

Going to have to dust off the cobwebs!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> Will dust off the G27 and Wheel Stand Pro when I get home from work:


WHats the G27 like? I'm thinking about upgrading my wheel and pedals?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just got 145th on round 4 event 5 :doublesho not sure how that happened!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> WHats the G27 like? I'm thinking about upgrading my wheel and pedals?


I love it to bits. Never had a steering wheel before to compare it to.

The force feedback through the wheel is awesome. The buttons in the middle of the wheel are really handy if the game allows you to customise them. The separate shifter is good and adds an element of realism.

The pedals are trick too. Has three of them, all perfectly weighted and offers quite a lot of precision.

The force feedback does vibrate quite loud, I often get moaned at from the other half that its interrupting her soap viewing when it resonates through the ceilling.

Get one, you won't regret it!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Edward101 said:


> Just got 145th on round 4 event 5 :doublesho not sure how that happened!


Mate thats awsome 145 out of half a million aint bad:thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> The force feedback does vibrate quite loud, I often get moaned at from the other half that its interrupting her soap viewing when it resonates through the ceilling.
> 
> Get one, you won't regret it!


I've got the logitech driving force GT wheel and was attracted to the G27 for the pedals which can be modified to a load cell brake pedal and the 'H' pattern gear shift. Mine is really loud and one of the selling point of the G27 is it supposed to be quiet. Does your wheel have the LED shift lights?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

tmitch45 said:


> Mate thats awsome 145 out of half a million aint bad:thumb:


Surprised myself :lol: may get chance to get on tomorrow evening to see if I can get my other times down more.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> I've got the logitech driving force GT wheel and was attracted to the G27 for the pedals which can be modified to a load cell brake pedal and the 'H' pattern gear shift. Mine is really loud and one of the selling point of the G27 is it supposed to be quiet. Does your wheel have the LED shift lights?


Yeah, mine has the LED shift lifts. They're pretty funky. But I'll be honest and say I ignore them as most of the time I play on automatic settings.

What does the modification to the brake pedal offer? I find the pedals to be pretty well weighted as they are.

The steering wheel itself is quiet, but I have mine bolted to a wheel stand pro which is pretty stiff, so it transfers a lot of the vibration to the floor. I get round it by putting a cushion under the front of the stand.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> Just got 145th on round 4 event 5 :doublesho not sure how that happened!


Nice work. Sounds like I'm setting myself up for a fall by racing with you lot!

My internet connection is taking 3 hours to download the GT Academy!!!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

My Internet speed is shocking! Took 3 - 3 1/2 hours to download, frustrating as it just means it buggers up everything else, struggled to even get on here lol. I'll try accept your friend request tomorrow evening depending on when I'm back from head office.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> It takes a bit of time and practice. First aim at getting the gold and then really focus on getting your times down. You can load the ghost lap of the leading people (anyone in the top ten) and then learn the best lines from them. I've been shaving anything from 1 to 5 seconds of my time between the first go and best lap. There are a few of us attempting it if you add us as friends you can see how your time stacks up its all just for fun:thumb: Feel free to add me if you like tmitch45


Cheers I shall add you my psn username is mteamgolf. I'm going to get the full game 1st time I've played this


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> My Internet speed is shocking! Took 3 - 3 1/2 hours to download, frustrating as it just means it buggers up everything else, struggled to even get on here lol. I'll try accept your friend request tomorrow evening depending on when I'm back from head office.


Well that's it just finished downloading. Friend request sent. See you online.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> What does the modification to the brake pedal offer? I find the pedals to be pretty well weighted as they are.


The pedal modification is for the brake pedal to make it more realistic. At the moment on your (and mine) pedals your input i.e. how far the brake is pressed affects the braking on the game. So if its pressed all the way down you get full brake power, half way you get half power which is ok but in a real car the further you press the brake it gets progressivily harder to press, on our pedals there is no change in pressure. The pedal mods available try to replicate this progressive increase in pressure that is needed for harder braking. The cheaper mods are just a change of spring to an uprated one but the 'high end' mod swaps out the spring mechanism and changes it for a hydraulic cylinder. The new cylinder replicates the feel of a real brake pedal. Not sure how the price of the mod compares to just buying a decent set of 'load cell' pedals' and selling the others on ebay as doing the mod will invalidate the warrenty on the pedals and wheel. I'll put a link below to a website I've found which is all about racing games and if you look at their forum and click on sim rigs there are some amazing rigs people are using and some amazing mods people are doing. I'll also give you a link to their mod of the G27 to swap out the wheel for a momo one and to fit a pannel with extra button. These guys are serious about sim racing and will tempt you to want to spend money! I just need more disposable money oh and a room to put it all in.

Pedal mod
http://www.insidesimracing.tv/videos/view/743/0/Inside-Sim-Racing-Episodes

Wheel mod
http://www.insidesimracing.tv/videos/view/549/0/LogitechG27

Wheel add on this looks very cool
http://www.insidesimracing.tv/videos/view/741/0/Inside-Sim-Racing-Episodes

Example amazing sim rig (watch from 26:45)
http://www.insidesimracing.tv/videos/view/786/1588/SOTW

Sim rigs
http://insidesimracing.tv/forums/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=5479

This rig is very cool it has the working rev counter and shift light.
http://insidesimracing.tv/forums/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=6523

Can I also direct any new people to this thread to the 'GT5 clean online racing' thread. We are trying to see if people are interested in some decent clean online racing perhaps starting this Fri or Sat evening if we can. The idea is to has competitive, fun and clean racing without the idiots you get usually online who just want to take people out. Feel free to also comment about your fav tracks and cars. The feeling at the moment is to have races with us all using the same cars so its propper close racing. My Fav track is Laguna Seca and my fav car is the Vauxhall VX220. I've looked at some of the propper organised racing leagues and as a start-up they use the Lexus IS F RM '07 see here (http://www.apexracingleague.com/showthread.php?10319-PS3-GT-Omega-Season-4-Signup) with no mods or set-up other than the race car setup and a change of paint job. Please head over to the other thread if your interest and hopefully we can get something sorted and let me know your ideas!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Some of those rigs look seriously cool. You'd have to be dedicated to racing games for something like those setups!

I was seriously close to buying the Vision Racer sim rig myself when I was getting my wheel. The only thing that stopped me was that it would take up pretty much all of the free floor space in my man cave, and I couldn't fold it up and put it away if I played non racing games.

The modification to the brake pedal is quite intriguing. Might look in to that further myself. Can't see me changing the wheel or anything over though.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Well that's me posted some times in the GT Academy.

I'm a distinctly average second behind edward101 as far as DW goes.

Based on that experience I will never ever buy a Nissan Leaf!

Maybe there's a few stages I can shave time off, but I'm too impatient!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi guys downloaded it last night and got through a fair few stages but I think my best on any one was about 70000th :lol: I'm on psn as willz_g


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Once you get added to the folk on here you'll start moving up the list as you can't bare to see someones name above you with a faster time.

Its still eating me up that i couldn't better some of the times!

Will add you next time I'm on. My PSN is Grawschbags


----------



## skip_ATR (Nov 9, 2010)

Not many of my mates play it so I am looking for some new people to add - feel free to add me psn: venskip


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Skip feel free to add me - tmitch45 also see the other thread about GT5 online racing if you fancy it.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got all golds so far, cant remember my placings, certainly not worth shouting about. Got a driving force gt wheel, but cant get on with it as I find the feedback all wrong. What settings do you use for the wheel?

Need to get on and see how my times compare to you guys.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Rounds 5 and 6 are now available, cars are a Skyline and a GTR :thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

jenks said:


> I've got all golds so far, cant remember my placings, certainly not worth shouting about. Got a driving force gt wheel, but cant get on with it as I find the feedback all wrong. What settings do you use for the wheel?
> 
> Need to get on and see how my times compare to you guys.


I don't think there are any defined settings for what you should use on your wheel. It'll be purely personal preference. I have the G27 and haven't changed any of the settings on it as I find it suits my needs.

I would just have a play about and see what feedback and sensitivity works best for you.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Aero said:


> Rounds 5 and 6 are now available, cars are a Skyline and a GTR :thumb:


Will have to get on for a look. Still got a few of the earlier rounds to complete.

How are you fairing in the standings with them?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Done round 5 and a couple in round 6. Its getting harder, in the other rounds I got golds first go. In round 5 it took a couple of goes to get gold and a reasonable time.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Grawschbags said:


> Will have to get on for a look. Still got a few of the earlier rounds to complete.
> 
> How are you fairing in the standings with them?


Not bad I am near the top on most of the tests.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Good stuff.

I'm going to go for a blast now seen as how she's out for the evening.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Does anyone else get it when you set a time, the ghost car appears and the engine noise of the car disappears?

If so, is there a setting that enables you to turn the engine noise back on. It's infuriating when using manual gears!!!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

I am generally within a couple of tenths of Aero and Edward101, although i did manage to beat you both on one stage. You two seem to get times so close together. May have to redo some of the early ones as when I got gold I moved onto the next round.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I've noticed that. I generally can't get anywhere close to yous! Still not mastered the manual gearbox.

Not got Aero on my friends list, but edward101 tops all the ones I've done. 

I'm like you though, move on to the next one as soon as I get gold.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've got golds so far and am really trying to work on getting my times down later rounds. My biggest problem is I've go too many racing games and really need to focus on a couple to get faster at.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just improved some of my times, only one I'm not first is event 6-3. Just behind Aero hopefully can shave off so more tenths next time I'm on. Been playing battlefield 3 lately for a change.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW my times are all set using a controller and auto gearbox. May have to break out the wheel and try and get better times


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

jenks said:


> BTW my times are all set using a controller and auto gearbox. May have to break out the wheel and try and get better times


The wheel is much better, tried with the controller the other day and just terrible with that on GT now :lol: I find i'm far more accurate in getting the fasted lines with the wheel


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Bit of a thread jack but what steering wheels do you guys recommend? I play using the controller and feel that to get the really good times on Academy I would need to start to use a wheel.
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I suppose it depends on your budget and how much use you are going to get from it? I use the Logitech Driving force GT wheel and pedal set which is designed for GT5 and compatable with all driving games I have (Grid, DIRT 2&3, F1 2011 Dirt Showdown). It costs about £150-200 from most places on the net and ebay. Mine was an unwanted gift from ebay all sealed in original packaging for about £100. The next wheel up is the logitech G27 which has the addition of an 'H' pattern gear stick, clutch pedal, LED rev counter and is generally harder wearing and quieter as I understand. These retail at around £200 to £280. Next up things get more expensive with the Thrustmaster T500rs (£380) also designed with GT5 in mind and from what I can tell the force feedback is stronger and faster and the whole wheel/pedal set is stronger and more durable particularly as is made from metal. Also there is a F1 add-on steering wheel (£130) for the Thrustmaster which looks very cool but the whole thing starts to get a bit expensive.:doublesho After that there are wheels and high quality pedals with load cell brake pedals from Fanatech and custom made wheels I guess the sky is the limit.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Logitech G27 can always be picked up on great deals. It does offer most value for money in my opinion.

I did prefer the older G25 in many aspects though.

You can pick them up on ebay but the problem is the potentiometers get a bit suspect over the years. It ends up you don't get full throttle as the contacts are dirty/worn.

Not sure if GT5 has pedal position details to show how far the pedal is pressed otherwise you would miss it.

Fanatec have a awful reputation in the sim racing world. Reliability is really poor and customer care is even worse.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

You don't have to have a steering wheel, I use the controller and still manage reasonable times. 

Sorry Edward I have improved some of my times.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll have to see what I can do buddy when I'm on next. Been working Sat all the way through to Tuesday. Bit of a battle now


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Aero said:


> Sorry Edward I have improved some of my times.


Going to get messy between you two! Think I will have to aim for 3rd fastest on DW:thumb:


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

jenks said:


> Going to get messy between you two! Think I will have to aim for 3rd fastest on DW:thumb:


Don't tell me you've knocked me off my perch. I was sitting 3rd on one of the round 6 events! Going to have to shave a bit time off on some of the events. I know theres time to have, just start making mistakes the harder i try!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

jenks said:


> Going to get messy between you two! Think I will have to aim for 3rd fastest on DW:thumb:


Looks like 3rd is the new 1st!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Looks like 3rd is the new 1st!


Yip. They're out of my league anyway.

So underwhelming when you think you've strung a good few corners together just to have your own ghost car pip you on the line.....


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Right will try get on soon and improve my times.


Aero Im coming to get you :lol:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Right will try get on soon and improve my times.
> 
> Aero Im coming to get you :lol:


Hey don't get carried away now just slow down :lol: Think I am done for rounds 5 and 6, looking forward to 7 and 8 now :car:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Lol yeah hitting the wall now, improved a few times, hate the suzuka event in the R34. Roll on the 10th.. well I think that is when the next rounds are released. We are basically identical on all events :lol: Just need to get back into the actual racing and used to the full tracks again for online.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

It would be good to have a few DW races if we can ever manage it would be good to see Aero and Edward go head to head for real!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> It would be good to have a few DW races if we can ever manage it would be good to see Aero and Edward go head to head for real!


I can do this Friday night if anyone is going to be on?


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I may be free friday night. I was on the other week with Aero and was completely shocking just think I don't play the game enough, need to get used to the tracks more. Aero is very good though!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> I may be free friday night. I was on the other week with Aero and was completely shocking just think I don't play the game enough, need to get used to the tracks more. Aero is very good though!


Well, as has been said above already, I'm not expecting to compete with yous. I'll be the whipping boy!

We can only get better playing with quick drivers. I'm really out of touch with it too, but I find it such a boring game to play myself.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

We will see, I'll probably have a shocker again :lol: 

Aero I'm sorry to say this but on rounds 5 & 6 you were besting me on 3 events now only one to best you on. Just can't do the Suzuka one :wall: down to 13.211 now.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Grawschbags said:


> Well, as has been said above already, I'm not expecting to compete with yous. I'll be the whipping boy!
> 
> We can only get better playing with quick drivers. I'm really out of touch with it too, but I find it such a boring game to play myself.


We can have our own battle for third place!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Will anyone been on tonight or tomorrow ??


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> We can have our own battle for third place!


Ha ha, I don't particularly fancy my chances in that match up either!


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Edward101 said:


> Will anyone been on tonight or tomorrow ??


I'll likely be on one night out the two. Will definitely be on Friday night though.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok this is looking more promising I'll be on Friday and Sat evening but not until 9:30 earliest. What cars courses do you guys fancy?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Well done Edward 

I will most likely be racing with friends Friday, if one of you guys has a lounge open I might be able to pop over for a short time. I'll leave the choice of cars/tracks up to you.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

tmitch45 said:


> Ok this is looking more promising I'll be on Friday and Sat evening but not until 9:30 earliest. What cars courses do you guys fancy?


I would like a car that runs on rails with all the assists on please!

I think it would be fun to start off with cars with a low PP such as Golf GTI's or similar. Would make for fairly close races rather than lighting the rear wheels up and continually spinning in the high end performance cars. Just my thoughts, I'll give whatever a bash though.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We could do something like Hot hatches with a performance point limit and soft racing tyres or clio RS racing in identical cars. I also like the lotus elise Vauxhall VX220 and Catheram Fireblage again on soft tyres with a performance point limit. We could take it from there before looking at touring cars or the Lexus IS F race cars I like? but am happy to give anything a try.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

That sounds good to me. I'm just going to give the Elise with racing mod a go now and will see how i fair.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes hot hatches sounds fun! Will be close racing to! I think lower power cars. Ie; up to rx7, Elise 111r pace will make for some close racing. If we pick some cars now then can buy them and get the tyres I need all ready


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think it would be better to continue to talk about the online race in the online race thread incase we can attract any new people. I've put a new post in the thread about possible cars!


----------

